
New recycling app - recyche
I have a new app I have developed  for IOS
it uses the UPC code to help figure out how to recycle product packaging .It also lets a user keep track of what he or she recycles. The thought being that if people have information about how to recycle and can see what how much they recycle it will make the get into good habits of recycling.<p>here is the link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;recyche&#x2F;id1048809737
======
curiousgal
You might want to repost this as a Show HN post.

